# Toshiba 16:9 w/o remote



## Appalbarry (May 14, 2011)

We have: Toshiba 32AF46C CRT TV with a CT-847 Remote.

The remote has a button to switch to or from 16:9 mode.
The remote got wet, and no longer works.

Is it possible to change aspect ratio without the remote? Via the TV's own controls?

OR to program our Samsung Home Theatre remote for this function?


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

Hey Fella,

You better get your remote control repaired because usually the setting don't seems easy to handle!

thnks!


----------

